# Volkswagon Golf



## Zidane556 (Jun 5, 2005)

Im thinking of purchasing one.

Anyone have any expierence with them? Are they better perfromance wise then a Jetta?

If I were to get one I would TurboCharge it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

good little cars.

expect a much, much, shorter engine life if you turbo it.


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

It depends on what you put the Golf up against. If the Jetta you compare it with is a GLi, the Golf will lose. Any other Jetta will take the backseat to a Golf. I'd go with the new Golf anyway because I don't trust the new Jettas. Another cool thing...Golf utilizes a V6 where the cylinders are in a 15 degree difference, so VW uses a single cam. Neat fact: Ferrari has the same engine design. :grin: 
WaltSide - why expect a shorter engine life? If anything, it would simply be wear on the eingine. A solution to that would be to re-sleeve the cylinders and maybe change out the crankshaft.


----------



## 302STANG305BIRD (Dec 11, 2007)

new here, i just picked up a 89 golf for free, whats the best tech forum for help on these cars? this looks to be a multi faceted forum.not what i want i want a diehard vw golf forum thats very active with lots of posters


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

I find the the Golf V far superior in every way to the Golf IV. The only complaint i have is that they upgraded the motor to 170hp the year after I bought mine. I don't feel I have anything to be jealous of with the Golf VI.
_____________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

